# Need a LEGIT ACCUTANE Source ASAP please HELP



## RickSteele (Jun 20, 2014)

I searched and found MP research but it won't let me check out and keeps giving an error. I don't know if he is still in business. Are there any other sources with legit ACCUTANE ? Please help me guys. Thanks in advance.


----------



## orange24 (Jun 20, 2014)

Steel gear, world pharma, aura pharm and research stop liquid iso


----------



## RickSteele (Jun 20, 2014)

orange24 said:


> Steel gear, world pharma, aura pharm and research stop liquid iso



Do you know if MP is still in business? I really liked his prices. That was my main thing. It seemed to have good reviews and GREAT pricing.


----------



## orange24 (Jun 20, 2014)

No he isn't and his shit wasn't real. Used it and it was bunk


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 20, 2014)

Research Stop had good accutane years ago.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 20, 2014)

Acnedren at Black Lion Research is gtg, imo at least.


----------



## orange24 (Jun 20, 2014)

$100 bucks is a lot and also don't know how old it is


----------



## mr.buffman (Jun 20, 2014)

Acnedrene! Work great for my back and keeping my estrogen in check made the biggest difference. Had to learn that the hard way


----------



## RickSteele (Jun 20, 2014)

orange24 said:


> Steel gear, world pharma, aura pharm and research stop liquid iso



Aura Pharm looks pretty reasonable 50 for 30 20mg is ok. It is showing like it is from Roche.


----------



## RickSteele (Jun 20, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Research Stop had good accutane years ago.



Is the Research Shop stuff legit and better than the pills. It looks like I need to order two bottles to have a 6 month supply. Also how do you administer it? DO you just drop on your tongue or what?


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jun 20, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I used their stuff at most a year ago and it was legit.



Used within the past 6 months and was still g2g.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jun 20, 2014)

RickSteele said:


> Is the Research Shop stuff legit and better than the pills. It looks like I need to order two bottles to have a 6 month supply. Also how do you administer it? DO you just drop on your tongue or what?



It tastes pretty freaking nasty so I usually chased it with crystal light or something of that nature very quickly.

I guess if you wanted to get fancy you could get some empty gelatin capsules and fill em up and take it like that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeletor175 (Jun 20, 2014)

RickSteele said:


> Is the Research Shop stuff legit and better than the pills. It looks like I need to order two bottles to have a 6 month supply. Also how do you administer it? DO you just drop on your tongue or what?



I'm currently using it and it's still g2g. It does have a pretty harsh taste to it though so you'll probably wanna chase it with something.


----------



## orange24 (Jun 20, 2014)

I've used legit pharmaceutical grade many times...how's this compare


----------



## Tbjeff (Jun 20, 2014)

SFY sells roccutane. I haven't used it before, though.


----------



## OnionChris (Jun 20, 2014)

What's *accutane *for?


----------



## orange24 (Jun 20, 2014)

Use Google


----------



## OnionChris (Jun 20, 2014)

Are there any private labs where you can simply ship the product/vial and get results?


----------



## Tbjeff (Jun 21, 2014)

Not sure if trolling...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 21, 2014)

orange24 said:


> Use Google



*good replay!

we have it on stock too.*


----------



## Tbjeff (Jun 22, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *good replay!
> 
> we have it on stock too.*



God see all


----------



## Soujerz (Jun 25, 2014)

Researchstop is 100% good to go, i used it a few months back and it worked 100%. I used Pharma grade back when i was a teen, roaccutane, and research stop is just as potent if not more.  It does taste like car battery acid so take it with a spoonful of Peanut Butter and your favorite milk, i chose almond milk.  Also since it is fat soluble this will help with absorption.

Also if you don't understand accutane you should check out acne.org and the message boards they have thousands of regular teens and adults with logs on how their prescribed accutane worked for them.


----------

